# CDT swollen eyes, respiratory illness?



## jay surfs (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello, I own a Cali Desert Tortoise, Plato. He is approx 23 years of age. Now that he has woken up from hibernation, I have noticed his eyes seem to be irritated. The eyes tend to occasionally roll backwards to reveal red, possibly swollen tissue from beneath. He rubs his eyes with his legs when this happens, and it omnly lasts a few seconds each time. He also has small amount of clear discharge from his nose. I have read on this forum about respiratory infections, as well as on the CTTC website. I do know a local Vet turtle specialist I will take him to. But I wanted to run this by the forum first. Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2016)

That is the nictitating membrane, or third eyelid. It sometimes swells like that if the tortoise has been stressed - and hibernation can be pretty stressful. There are a couple of over-the-counter topicals you can try to help sooth the membrane. You can buy this one at a feed store or from your vet:




And you can buy this one at pet stores (however, I've never seen it at my Petsmart:


----------



## jay surfs (Mar 21, 2016)

Wonderful, thank you for that info. I will get those two topicals and see how it goes. If it doesn't improve I will simply take my buddy to the Vet. thanks so much.


----------



## Kenno (Mar 21, 2016)

Jay, who is your local vet tortoise specialist?


----------



## jay surfs (Mar 21, 2016)

My father use to employ an avian/exotic vet, Ann Murata, DVM, at his animal hospital. She works at two local Vet hospitals here in Torrance I believe.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2016)

jay surfs said:


> Wonderful, thank you for that info. I will get those two topicals and see how it goes. If it doesn't improve I will simply take my buddy to the Vet. thanks so much.



You only need one. If it doesn't work, then get the other.


----------



## jay surfs (Mar 24, 2016)

Only 3+ days of treating his eyes with the terramycin and there is significant improvement. reduction of the redness and swelling. Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2016)

what about discharge from the nose?


----------



## jay surfs (Mar 25, 2016)

He still has clear boogs, but its not a lot. So we shall see if it clears up as the ears improve more.


----------



## jay surfs (May 14, 2016)

The nasal discharge and swollen eyes have completely cleared up. ty


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 15, 2016)

Awesome


----------

